# CO One Pass Miles>AGR Pts.



## Rail Freak (Jun 6, 2011)

When I asked Alex (like Amtrak's Julie) a question about One Pass partners, it says once you have earned miles from a non airline partner, you can not transfer those miles out of your account! Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 6, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> When I asked Alex (like Amtrak's Julie) a question about One Pass partners, it says once you have earned miles from a non airline partner, you can not transfer those miles out of your account! Anyone familiar with this?


I've never had an issue transferring OnePass miles that I earned from nonairline partners to AGR. This includes miles earned from the OnePass shopping mall, miles earned by transferring American Express Membership Reward points, miles earned from hotel stays and e-miles and e-Rewards, even miles earned from the credit card. Come to think of it, I've never had an issue transferring any miles at all from Continental to AGR. I think that either Alex is wrong, or this rule isn't enforced. Sometimes it's best not to ask questions like this one.


----------



## jb64 (Jun 6, 2011)

I transferred about 60,000 non-airline partner miles just a couple of months ago. No problem.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 6, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > When I asked Alex (like Amtrak's Julie) a question about One Pass partners, it says once you have earned miles from a non airline partner, you can not transfer those miles out of your account! Anyone familiar with this?
> ...


Thanx, I'm glad asked here instead of calling CO!!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 7, 2011)

As said, miles *EARNED* from non-airline partners can be transferred out. Only miles *PURCHASED* can not (or at least should not be allowed to be) transferred out. I have transferred well over IIRC 150K OnePass Miles to AGR, yet I had not even flown 50K lifetime on CO!


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 20, 2011)

Does 1 One Pass mile = 1 AGR point?

And they have to be transferred in multiples of 5K?

Are these bits of info correct?

I am thinking of switching allegiance from SWA to CO....


----------



## rrdude (Jul 20, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> Does 1 One Pass mile = 1 AGR point? *YES*
> 
> And they have to be transferred in multiples of 5K? *YES*
> 
> ...


----------



## steve (Jul 20, 2011)

How long does it usually take for miles transferred from OnePass to arrive as AGR points? I called to do the transfer nearly two weeks ago and haven't seen the points show up yet, though the agent did say it might take up to 10 business days. I thought I had read somewhere here that transfers usually arrive the Sunday night/Monday morning after the request is made. I need the points to book an upcoming trip and the trains I need are starting to sell out!


----------



## sechs (Jul 20, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> I am thinking of switching allegiance from SWA to CO....


While Switching alliagance from Southwest to anybody else would be an improvement, keep in mind that Continental as we know it is slowly going away. Onepass will be phased out, with a question mark as to what that means for the AGR relationship.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

steve said:


> How long does it usually take for miles transferred from OnePass to arrive as AGR points? I called to do the transfer nearly two weeks ago and haven't seen the points show up yet, though the agent did say it might take up to 10 business days. I thought I had read somewhere here that transfers usually arrive the Sunday night/Monday morning after the request is made. I need the points to book an upcoming trip and the trains I need are starting to sell out!


If you make the transfer by COB on Friday, the points should be deposited to your AGR account on Monday. If you call on any other day, it still will be on Monday, thus the "... up to 10 days ..." statement.

If the miles were removed from your OnePass account, I would call AGR to see what happened. If they were not, call the CO Service Center!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

sechs said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of switching allegiance from SWA to CO....
> ...


But with the new marketing guy at the new United Airlines being from Continental, there is always hope that it will continue. Of course, nobody knows right now. But they said that "things will continue as is"!

But I'm still transferring while I still can!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 21, 2011)

Me too, I'm transferring/dumping as many miles, from as many accounts (wife/kids) as I can from UAL--->CO--->AGR.

Ya just never know, keep your fingers crossed, but ya never know.


----------

